# Butane Fuel In Canada



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Am a new cigar smoker and my girlfriend wants to buy me a Xikar lighter online for my birthday. I already know the one I want but I do have one problem, which is obtaining the good quality butane for it as I live in a small Ontario hick town that only sells the cheap crap like Ronson, Clipper, etc.

My question to you is does anyone know of any online cigar or cigar accesory webshops in Canada that will ship cans of Vector, Xikar, or even Colibri fluid to Canadians? I am located in Timmins, Ontario, Canada which as I said only sells the cheap junk butane in the 2 small cigar shops we have here. So far the only place I have seen so far that will ship Xikar butane to Canada is CanadaHumidor.com but I read somewhere that it takes them forever to ship things, among a few other problems. Is that true or are they reputable and reliable? If they are unreliable or problematic, where else should I go online to get my butane? Don't get me wrong, I will gladly pay money for the good butane if I can find it in a place online that will ship it here, I just dunno where to find it as most online butane sellers and cigar webshop aren't Canada friendly.

Any help would be much much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Tough question. Hopefully some fellow canadian puffers will be able to help you out.

But welcome to the forum :thumb:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Jungle,

I completely understand, I live in Kirkland Lake. I've been using the crappy Canadian Tire brand as I can't find anything else.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Welcome to the Jungle,
> 
> I completely understand, I live in Kirkland Lake. I've been using the crappy Canadian Tire brand as I can't find anything else.


Well what kind of lighter are you using? A Xikar or something else expensive? Or just a cheap one? Currently I'm using a Colibri Firebird lighter which IMO is OK at best.

And what's everyone's take on those Ronson Jetlite torches? Are they really that reliable and durable as they are only $12 here. I was thinking as a last ditch idea (although I really don't wanna have to resort to this) is I can just buy a Ronson Jetlite and use the rest of the $ that my girlfriend would have paid for a Xikar lighter on cigars.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

PenguinsFan88 said:


> Well what kind of lighter are you using? A Xikar or something else expensive? Or just a cheap one? Currently I'm using a Colibri Firebird lighter which IMO is OK at best.
> 
> And what's everyone's take on those Ronson Jetlite torches? Are they really that reliable and durable as they are only $12 here. I was thinking as a last ditch idea (although I really don't wanna have to resort to this) is I can just buy a Ronson Jetlite and use the rest of the $ that my girlfriend would have paid for a Xikar lighter on cigars.


I'm using an Iroda from CT as well, it's being working well so far, no complaints.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I would say the Ronson's have at least a 90% approval rating. I know I love mine, especially at the $3 they sell for here in the states.


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

The Jetlite is a highly coveted cigar around the forums.  They can be rather hard to find... so it's definitely a good idea to grab one for your stash, even if you also get a Xikar.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Makes mental note to snag a few Jetlites from Canadian Tire then* 

But anywho, back on topic, where can I get the good fuel online shipped here to me in Canada if I wanna get a Xikar?


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

I keep hearing about dirty butane.

I have been using Ronson for 20 years in my Colibri.

Other than having to do a good clean (canned air down the nozzle) and purge every once in a while it's still going strong.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Sigh* if only all butane was of the same good quality and easily obtainable.

Then I could just order the Xikar I want and never think twice.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

PenguinsFan88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am a new cigar smoker and my girlfriend wants to buy me a Xikar lighter online for my birthday. I already know the one I want but I do have one problem, which is obtaining the good quality butane for it as I live in a small Ontario hick town that only sells the cheap crap like Ronson, Clipper, etc.
> 
> ...


I have several high end lighters ( 4 of them are Colibri ligthers with no problems ) and I only use KING Butane, it is Triple Refined and is one of the best .Here is a contact number 972.761.9903. Give them a call and see if they will ship to Canada. If not I'm pretty sure a group buy can be set up .A case is 12 -10oz cans for $35 ,at that price I'm pretty sure others would want in

KING Butane - Product Listing

To think about it ,I don't think you can ship Butane Via US to Canada


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

So given the difficulty there appears to be with getting good butane online here in Canada should I just say screw it and use my Colibri Firebird with the cheap fuel until it breaks/buy a Ronson Jetlite afterwards?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I thought you guys just used maple syrup?


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Sigh* Where are my fellow Canadian smokers.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

PenguinsFan88 said:


> *Sigh* Where are my fellow Canadian smokers.


I'm 1.5 hrs away from you :smoke2:


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I use the stuff from Canadian tire... seems to work fine. i.e. the ronson jetlite and ronson fuel.

and hey im only about from you 6-7 hours from you guys


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well after some pondering it looks like I won't be grabbing a Xikar lighter after all. It's not because of the lighter itself, it's because of the fact that apparantly getting the good triple refined butane for it online here in Canada seems to be quite difficult since apparantly Americans can't ship butane canisters across the boarder here. After searching relentlessly here yesterday for any online Canadian cigar stores that sell the good triple refined butane, I've found only 2 places online located here in Canada but since they look kinda iffy I dunno if I should trust them. And places here in town (since this is just a small hick town) sell only the shitty fuel that isn't triple refined I.E. brands like Ronson, Clipper, etc.

Looks like I'll be grabbin' a few Ronson Jetlite torches from Canadian Tire and just using those. *Sigh* And it's not like I don't have the $ for the good butane, I would gladly pay for some.....if I could find it 

*Grumble*


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

well if your ever down here in the GTA the shop locally to me has lots of it!


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hear ya dude. Am originally from Toronto so I'm jealous of all the great smoke shops you guys have. We only have 2 here both of which feature a pretty small selection and employees who don't know squat about their sticks. It really blows.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I cannot help... if you are ever in TPO check out: The Smoking Cigar

They have two locations now and lots of inventory. Helpful and friendly staff

The Smokin' Cigar Inc.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

A few Toronto corner variety stores sell Nibo (tripple-refined) but no major store like Cdn tire or Zellers...


----------



## footah (Nov 14, 2012)

I will gladly pay money for the good butane if I can find it in a place online that will ship it here, I just dunno where to find it as most online butane sellers and cigar webshop aren't Canada friendly.

Any help would be much much appreciated.


try planetvapeDOTca i havn't used but they carry colibri


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Call some of the bigger shops in Toronto and see if they will take a credit card number and ship you some butane. Just because they don't have a website doesn't mean they might not hook you up. My knowledge of Canadian geography is limited, but I assume if you're only 90 minutes from Craig you're too far to do a run to the Border?


----------

